# Confession . . .



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

: ) your not failed your successful in finding him a home.


----------



## docinbird (Apr 27, 2009)

Congratulations on your "_failure_"!!! Doesn't it feel great to "_fail_"? I'm sure that Buster would agree.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah, sure does! Thanks!

Right now Buster is doing his best to imitate a lap dog - all 92 pounds of him.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, thank you! He would have been mine if it were at all possible. I am so glad he is staying part of the GRF family. Kisses for Buster - and for you!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous1*

JEALOUS1:

You and your Hubby are Number One in my book, and I sort of thought this would happen from the day you guys took him in as a Foster.

I don't blame you for not being able to part with him!:--ashamed::--smirk::You_Rock_:heartbeat:heartbeat

God Bless You all!!!

**WHO could resist Buster's Face????


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Another happy ending...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

And They Lived Happily Ever After....

not a failure at all.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations on the new addition to your household.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome to the group of "failed" fosters.....congratulations....good choice as he is pawsome.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's awesome! Congratulations on getting your diploma from "Foster Failure 101". I proudly display mine!

I am so happy for Buster!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations on your new addition of Buster!!  He is wonderful, and so are you, for giving him his "forever" home! I am so happy for all of you!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations on the new addition to the family!! Buster is a very handsome boy!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

The world needs more failures like this!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Pefect lap dog!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't mess with perfect!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Adorable picture! Welcome to the club.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

This just brought 'happy' tears to my eyes!!!! Congratulations Buster!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Terry,
I am just so happy that you are keeping Buster. That is wonderful news and I see he is happy to be staying with you. Bless you for joining our failed foster club. Give that boy a big hug and kiss and Buster too. Your hubby is great for saying yes.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

You rock!!!!!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

How wonderful for all of you!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I was so hoping you would keep him. I couldn't think of a better home.

Thanki you for making my day.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Welcome to the club!!! WOOHOO!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

congratulations!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Perfect match. Is this the one Copper's mom bailed out?


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

What is that they say? 

Confession is GOOD for the soul!!!

So is failed fostering!!!!!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations!! I can see why you couldn't part with that sweet lap dog.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Will you still foster?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Jessi's mom--yes, this is the same one Copper'sMom pulled from shelter in Anderson, SC, that AC posted about.

Debles--not going to be able to foster for awhile as I really have a full house and would like to stay married. Still available to assist in pulling/transport if needed and am available.

Thanks everyone. I wear the "failed foster mom" title as a badge of honor.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He's beautiful!!!! Congrats..........


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Congrats and glad you could join the rest of us failed fosters!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My weekend was so crazy, I didn't get to see the Buster/Beau thread until you had already posted you were keeping Beau. I'm glad I didn't see the first one since I would have cried.
Beau is a truly wonderful gentleman. he is a sweetheart! I love all the pictures on his original thread showing him or him & DH in that huge recliner. The one of Beau onh is back with the ball in his mouth is just too wonderful.
I am honored and grateful that I had a part in his life. I would have loved to have been able to keep him, but I think he is happier with you and your husband. he sure does look absolutely contented.
Give him hugs and kisses from me. He looks great. His coat is clean and shiny and so very pretty.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

woo hoo! wonderful news!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Yay! I was hoping this would happen


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am putting a couple of Beau's pcitures here since some of you might not get to see them in his original thread. They are one's Jealous1 took of him. It is easy to see why she and DH decided to keep Beau. he sure is adept at buttering people up.
He was at a shelter less than a month ago and his owners refused to pick him up since they would be fined......


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Any updates for us Beau groupies suffering from withdrawal?

I hope you and your whole crew are too busy having fun this weekend to get on the forum.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I had too look at his pictures again since they are wonderful and make me happy.

Beau sure knows how to butter a fella up doesn't he? I knew he really liked men the best, but he and your husband look like a match made in heaven. It's a good thing Jim has a really BIG recliner so his lap dog fits in it with him (except when Beau is spreading himself out to take up all the space).:


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats for a beautiful failed foster!.Great pictures!.
How old is he?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous*

Jealous

Just checking for another post about Beau!!!!!!


----------

